# Went to the pigeon show.



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

They had a pigeon show today. In OKC. and a 5th district fantail meet. The show was a little small on turn out but not bad. About 150 fantails were there I saw several good birds set down thru the day. Then there was giant runts, french mondines trumpeters. jacobins racing homers. and ect, They had a coulpe of auctions. The racing homers brought most the dollars. The fantails did ok. A couple of homers got out or loose in the building. One was still there when I left. I guess they will have to open the doors and let it out to go home. There was alot of sell birds there. looked like most found a new home. As most was sold. Saw some old friends made some new friends. Over all it was a good little show.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Very cool! I enjoy going to the local fair and seeing all the different breeds.

When a bird gets loose, is it ever recaptured? At least with a homer, there's a chance it can make it home if it's not too far.


----------



## Just_fledged (Nov 12, 2004)

*Awesome!*

That's sounds like it was fun! I must admit, I'm a bit jealous- my mom (Birdmom4ever) recently took some of our pigeons to a show, but I'm afraid I've never been to one. (pout, pout)


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Yes teri the birds are most often caught. One bird was a capuchine. And easyly recaught, But the homer went up to the heat and air ducts Id say about 16 foot high. And just set there. So they probably would have to open the doors. Or really work at getting it down enough to catch it. Most the homer exhibiters. Were from within a 100 mile radias. So I think the bird should get home. There is another show next weekend. Now they uselly have about 2000 birds there Good show. But Not a fantail meet. As it was held at this show this year. So I probably will not go. But who knows I may just go to see the birds.


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Sounds like a GREAT time Robert !!! How did you do ?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Ok .But I found out while I was in the building at the show. Somone stole alot of my tools that was in my tool box on the pickup.. A jig saw, circular saw. 2 drills tool pouch. A lot of hand tools portable air compesser. I was mad at first but I can not do much about it now. So I guess I will be getting some new tools. And lock my tool box . But this was daylight and alot of traiffic around. Guess people are just to bold now days.


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Robert. Trust me I know how you feel.


----------

